# Royal Breeding



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

I have to royal pythons they both live together and i know people who breed them have them seperate. The male is not interested in the female at all, would it be worth taking him out for a couple of days and put him in a different viv and introduce him back into his old viv after about 5 days? The female is about 1200kg and male a lil heavier. For the past two weeks they have been sleeping in different ends of the tanks but the female has started sleeping in his hide but no locking as someones bum is always sticking out. 

Anyone have any ideas on how i can get these two to be all lovey?:2wallbang:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

well 4 starters ur female is 2 small! keep them seperated, ave u cooled them? the list goes on really! check this out..... Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
all u need 2 know.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree she is far too small, could end up with an egg bound snake meaning operations or even death. I would say closer to 1800g is much safer so would wait till next year.

When she is a bit bigger you can take the male out for a month and start cooling, once the female has shed put the male back in for a couple of days, then take him out for a couple of days then put him back in and this should result in successful breeding but i'm no expert.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

okay i asked this question before about breeding about some people say they should be 1500 but some say 1200 and now your saying 1800 so confused on what weight. I have been using that website but it doesnt tell you what to do if they dont do anything.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> okay i asked this question before about breeding about some people say they should be 1500 but some say 1200 and now your saying 1800 so confused on what weight. I have been using that website but it doesnt tell you what to do if they dont do anything.


1500g is a minimum in most breeders eyes, mine were over 2k b4 i bred them! just check out the link i put up and that explains it all. :2thumb:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

that is what i have been using to breed them as i have said in a previous post it does not tell you what to do when they are showing no interest in each other.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

i also went by this thread for breeding http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/207798-royal-breeding.html


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> that is what i have been using to breed them as i have said in a previous post it does not tell you what to do when they are showing no interest in each other.


well thats obvious because they r housed 2geva! they should b seperated and cooled, then paired up. mine have always been seperate and were cooled 4 a month and introduced, wiv this i had a lock within 20mins! and that lasted nearlly 48hours!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

well i think i have found out why nothing is going on cause when the bloke who sold them up he said they were male and female. But lately when i have been handling them i have noticed the female has quite prominant spurs and at the moment her spurs are bigger than the males, so i think i have been sold two males.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

bgfaith said:


> well i think i have found out why nothing is going on cause when the bloke who sold them up he said they were male and female. But lately when i have been handling them i have noticed the female has quite prominant spurs and at the moment her spurs are bigger than the males, so i think i have been sold two males.


Spur size is not a reliable indication of sex. If you are unsure about the genders of your snakes you need to get them probed by a professional.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

9Red said:


> Spur size is not a reliable indication of sex. If you are unsure about the genders of your snakes you need to get them probed by a professional.


very true! get them sexed asap or u could end up wiv 2 males tryin 2 mate!!! ive heard it can lead 2 alot of problems?! :whistling2:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

well i phoned up a friend of ours who breeds them and we described them two her and she said it sounds like we have two males but going to get them probed for def tomorrow by her.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

good job, let us know how u get on! :2thumb:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Both were males had to sell one very upset i already miss him


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

bgfaith said:


> Both were males had to sell one very upset i already miss him


thats a shame! did u get the lump sorted out which we spoke about?


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah they went over him and couldnt feel it but he is due to poop so they said its probably from that. My dad might buy him back as im missing him too much and my mum had a massive go at him for selling it lol. Go mum


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

bgfaith said:


> well i think i have found out why nothing is going on cause when the bloke who sold them up he said they were male and female. But lately when i have been handling them i have noticed the female has quite prominant spurs and at the moment her spurs are bigger than the males, so i think i have been sold two males.


 
Hi all,

Males have bigger spurs than females, but looking at spurs is not a 100% are you definate you have a male and female.

Also keep them separate unless you want to breed, then cycle them.

I would be looking at between 1500 and 2000gramms to breed.

Some people breed earlier, I personaly feel any lower than the above weights and the snake suffers, I want to breed my Royals my female is 1500 and I am planning for next year, so I can get everything correct.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Males have bigger spurs than females, but looking at spurs is not a 100% are you definate you have a male and female.
> 
> ...


u need 2 read through the thread b4 u post!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Scaley said:


> u need 2 read through the thread b4 u post!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


HI all,

What has it got to do with you Scaley, if the poster has a problem they can say so.

The info can be used for the future.

Scaley keep your neb out.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> What has it got to do with you Scaley, if the poster has a problem they can say so.
> 
> ...


cock^^^^^^^^


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Scaley said:


> cock^^^^^^^^


Hi all,

Scaley, it must have took you hours to work that out, you can now apply for MENSA.

Grow up.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Scaley, it must have took you hours to work that out, you can now apply for MENSA.
> 
> ...


:lol2: like i said, read b4 u post, the info was givin and problem sorted by pm(by me)

just waiting on a call from MENSA : victory:


----------

